# Show Me Your Crossbreeds!



## Becki&Daisy

there's been a lot of heated debates about crossbreeds on here recently.
i don't prefere crossbreeds over pedigrees but our beautiful crosses have been talked about so badly i thought how about we do something positive and show our gorgeous babies off!

I'll start 

this is daisy my shih tzu / yorkie cross


----------



## Guest

_I don't think anyone has anything against the dogs themselfs... _

Here's my gorgeous boy, Toby. He's sadly in doggy heaven now but he was a G.S.D cross Collie.









He didn't cost thousands of pounds, nor was he bred on purpose.

I got him from a rescue centre when he was 1year old, he had been beaten up by men, and was terrified of them. Skin and bone, missing teeth etc. Took awhile to gain his trust, but when we did he was the best dog we've ever had. <3


----------



## Grant

Hey i totally agree with you crossbreeds do get talked bad about a lot but a load of people prefer them to pedigrees as they live longer and don't get ill as much i have heard anyway lets get to the point i have a staff x collie he is coming up 6 months and he is biting a lot which i understand is what puppies do i keep telling him no ect ect so fingers crossed he should snap out of it soon heres some pictures of him from when he was young to him now being 6 months


----------



## MDF

wey, hey!! pictures!! all of your babies are gorgeous!!

This is our little man 

He is a Jack Russell x Chihuahua, he 16 weeks old this Friday


----------



## Guest

This is our beautiful Zach, labrador/collie/gsd as a pup, and now...


----------



## catz4m8z

Such cute babies!! I love the mystery of a cross bred puppy.LOL
I sadly havent learnt to post pics yet but my Chiweenie Hannah (chihuahua x mini daschund) has an album on my profile.
I dont know if crosses generally live longer but most of the record breaking oldies of late have been daschund crosses!!:thumbup1:


----------



## TORY

This is Phoebe.....JR x Yorkie and Lucy, Labrador x Irish Water Span


----------



## MarKalAm

Becki&Daisy said:


> there's been a lot of heated debates about crossbreeds on here recently.
> i don't prefere crossbreeds over pedigrees but our beautiful crosses have been talked about so badly i thought how about we do something positive and show our gorgeous babies off!
> 
> I'll start
> 
> this is daisy my shih tzu / yorkie cross
> 
> View attachment 33428
> 
> 
> View attachment 33429
> 
> 
> View attachment 33430
> 
> 
> View attachment 33431
> 
> 
> View attachment 33432


My mum has a Shih tzu X yorkie too, I'll try and find a picture....


----------



## Guest

Becki&Daisy said:


> there's been a lot of heated debates about crossbreeds on here recently.
> i don't prefere crossbreeds over pedigrees but our beautiful crosses have been talked about so badly i thought how about we do something positive and show our gorgeous babies off!
> 
> I'll start
> 
> this is daisy my shih tzu / yorkie cross
> 
> View attachment 33428
> 
> 
> View attachment 33429
> 
> 
> View attachment 33430
> 
> 
> View attachment 33431
> 
> 
> View attachment 33432


who cares all dogs are crossbreeds


----------



## JSR

I'm sure no one has anything against cross breeds it's against the people who mindlessly breed for money any old dog with another.

I'll let you guess what my 3 of my 'designer' dogs are crosses of...all of them rescues so no stupid price tags attached either.

Sidney









Tiz









Cooper


----------



## Ratdog

Heres our cross breed dog Dodge. Hes a Staffy X, not sure what he is a X of. We've only had him a week and a half and he is doing great!!


----------



## tiddlypup

great dane x presa canario


----------



## lozza84

Milly

Chihuahua x mini poodle


----------



## rachy86xx

Aw some lovely dogs on here!

Here's Mine: Decks, a Border terrier x Patterdale Terrier


----------



## Lhasalover

This is my old boy, he's a border collie x lab. I got him as a rescued dog when he was 2 he is now 15 This was he's 14 birthday he was waiting for hes cake.


----------



## gougher

Charlie our Pomeranian x Chihuahua
More Pics Here * Click Me*


----------



## canuckjill

Our little rescue JRT x CHI? we've had a month now and she is coming around. She has been beaten and she was bred at 6 mths. She will a yr old at the beg of Dec....Jill


----------



## gougher

canuckjill said:


> Our little rescue JRT x CHI? we've had a month now and she is coming around. She has been beaten and she was bred at 6 mths. She will a yr old at the beg of Dec....Jill


goegrous little dog, nice to see the pet forums open on the computer as well :thumbup1:


----------



## canuckjill

just one more....Jill


----------



## Guest

rocky manchester terrier..border terrier 10 years old


----------



## GemCheri

This our gorgeous girl Lolah shes 12 weeks old now , shes a dogue de bordeaux X English bullmastiff and is a star!


----------



## KenDoddsDadsDog

Our 14 month old Lab x Doberman, Honey.


----------



## gougher

stunning cross.


----------



## shortbackandsides

poppy(the biggest) our border x norfolk terrier,and tia out chi x toy yorkie,and one of poppys pups she had last year,dad was a cocker


----------



## dobermummy

tilly-mai, my staffie x patterdale









kenzo, my akita x gsd









marley, my ridgeback x mastiff


----------



## canuckjill

All beautiful dogs.....Jill


----------



## scosha37

What great thread...:thumbup1:

Love looking at alll your dogs...


----------



## sequeena

This is Candy. She is a collie cross (I believe terrier)









And this is Luna. She is an Old English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux


----------



## Guinevere13

My Millie.


----------



## Lucky'09

This is Lucky he is a collie X something we think we don't know what he is cross bred. He's a rescue at four years old and full on energy love him to bits


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> This is Candy. She is a collie cross (I believe terrier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Luna. She is an Old English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux


Is Luna related to Lolah???

x


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> Is Luna related to Lolah???
> 
> x


No I believe Lolah is a bit younger than Luna (she has just gone 12 weeks) lol


----------



## Ducky

tiddlypup said:


> great dane x presa canario


woooow! amazing


----------



## francesandjon

Koda, our Northern Inuit x Husky


----------



## GemCheri

sequeena said:


> No I believe Lolah is a bit younger than Luna (she has just gone 12 weeks) lol


Your right hun she turned 12 weeks yesterday  How old is Luna now? Shes lovely hun :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena

GemCheri said:


> Your right hun she turned 12 weeks yesterday  How old is Luna now? Shes lovely hun :001_wub:


Luna is 2 days off 14 weeks  Thank you she's growing like a horse!! How about Lolah? 

It's funny how they're the same mix but take on the looks of the opposite breed!


----------



## GemCheri

sequeena said:


> Luna is 2 days off 14 weeks  Thank you she's growing like a horse!! How about Lolah?
> 
> It's funny how they're the same mix but take on the looks of the opposite breed!


Lolahs getting a right chunky monkey! she was 3.2 kgs at 6.5 weeks, 6.4kgs at 8.5 weeks, and 8.6kgs at 10.5 weeks, she will be getting weighed again on saturday. She has been an angel at training classes.

I know it's mad they are so different hehe.


----------



## sequeena

GemCheri said:


> Lolahs getting a right chunky monkey! she was 3.2 kgs at 6.5 weeks, 6.4kgs at 8.5 weeks, and 8.6kgs at 10.5 weeks, she will be getting weighed again on saturday. She has been an angel at training classes.
> 
> I know it's mad they are so different hehe.


Luna was 8.2kg at 9 weeks I really dread how big she'll be when I weigh her next!!

LOL but so similar I bet!!


----------



## Terrier Fan

Here's my handsome little man Louie. He is a Yorkie/Chihuahua/Jack Russell

This is him at 7 1/2 weeks 








This is him today age 1.


----------



## sequeena

@tiddlypup I have that exact puppy gate


----------



## Kelly27

this is Kyle our Alsatian/Collie cross, we got him at 6 weeks old and he's just turned 9 last month


----------



## Broxi_jim

This is Ziggy our American Bullgog x Bullmastiff
She'll be 9months old in 11 days


She was 31.6 kilo when she has to get an op to remove a blockage from her bowel.:mad2:...3 weeks ago 

And trying to get her to stay off me when our rottie is up for a cuddle is a nitemare...lolol


----------



## nutmeg

Beautiful photos, I love crossbreeds.


----------



## Becki&Daisy

These are all gorgeous!! Keep 'em coming! :thumbup1:


----------



## scosha37

This is my Chihuahua X


----------



## colliemerles

what lovely dogs everyone, beautiful,


----------



## Emraa

This is Bella...I think she is a Lab x Collie, her and her littermates were dumped so I will never know for sure..


----------



## hazel pritchard

This is my x breed Jack he and another pup were left in a box aged about 6 wks old,


----------



## simplysardonic

This is our Rottweiler/husky, Bob. He came home with my OH after he'd had a night's fishing in May of this year- his former owner didn't want him any more as he couldn't cope with him, so my hubby said 'well' he better come home with me then'. He cost us nothing, the best things in life really are free


----------



## ziggyjrt

Here's Sooty, our old Poodle cross with ? got him from Wood green shelters in 2001.


























SOOTY still going strong at almost 13


----------



## PoisonGirl

Emraa said:


> This is Bella...I think she is a Lab x Collie, her and her littermates were dumped so I will never know for sure..


Gorgous dog.
She reminds me so much of my old collie x lab (except with pointed ears) same markings and expression.

x


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

This is Jasper when we first got him at six months










He was living with his 7 year old auntie in a family with two children who were about to start school and a mother who was returning to college, so they would no longer have the time to give to both dogs.

He is a black lab x spaniel, but the only spaniel you can see is a white line down his chest. As for his temperament, well, he is as smart as a lab and as manic as a span, lol!!!


----------



## Pitlover

wow i wonder whats the size of a black lab x spaniel is? are they bigger than black lab or smaller?


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

Pitlover said:


> wow i wonder whats the size of a black lab x spaniel is? are they bigger than black lab or smaller?


He is about 25kg ish at 9 months and still growing! He is very long and slender and I suppose he has a spaniel type body shape, so I think he will end up about lab size but without being as chunky.


----------



## Guest

louise5031 said:


> This is our beautiful Zach, labrador/collie/gsd as a pup, and now...





simplysardonic said:


> This is our Rottweiler/husky, Bob. He came home with my OH after he'd had a night's fishing in May of this year- his former owner didn't want him any more as he couldn't cope with him, so my hubby said 'well' he better come home with me then'. He cost us nothing, the best things in life really are free
> View attachment 33738
> 
> 
> View attachment 33739
> 
> 
> View attachment 33740
> 
> 
> View attachment 33741


OMG your Bob and my Zach could be separated at birth...


----------



## sarahberra

Very cute indeed! Crossbreeds are just as beautiful but even more unique.


----------



## LolaJas

Lola, my Staff x:

On the right









Baby lola


----------



## Becki&Daisy

i NEED baby lola!  how cute!


----------



## Guest

I want all your dogs!!! They are all absolutely stunning. 

awww i could look at them all day long. 

Thanks for posting them and keep them all coming please xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

louise5031 said:


> This is our beautiful Zach, labrador/collie/gsd as a pup, and now...


my Molly looks like this - we thinks shes a collie/lab

Hester is a kidney brown version of Molly

lovely dogs everyone!


----------



## simplysardonic

louise5031 said:


> OMG your Bob and my Zach could be separated at birth...


I noticed that when I looked at him, thought I commented on how he looks like our Bob but obviously I didn't, it's strange the way they look so alike despite having no common ancestors- all the husky Rottie mixes I Googled had a lot more of a husky look about them
Love everybody's crossbreeds btw


----------



## Pitta Ellis

Can anyone confirm for me that this is a pointer x lab x beagle? Rescue puppy coming to us in five weeks and we've been told pointer cross ... I reckon it has pointer speckles and ears, Labrador face shape and colouring, and maybe beagle ears, colouring and eyes. Thanks!


----------



## Pitta Ellis

Pitta Ellis said:


> Can anyone confirm for me that this is a pointer x lab x beagle? Rescue puppy coming to us in five weeks and we've been told pointer cross ... I reckon it has pointer speckles and ears, Labrador face shape and colouring, and maybe beagle ears, colouring and eyes. Thanks!


----------



## StormyThai

@Pitta Ellis Welcome to the forum firstly 
This thread is a few years old now and the OP isn't a regular member anymore so it would be best for you to start your own thread so you get more views and replies 

Closing this now :Locktopic


----------

